# Devil's Plow OOC (Full; Alts Welcome)



## Ringmereth (Jul 5, 2005)

Steve Gorak: you haven't posted in the Playing the Game thread. Do so soon or be NPC'd and summarily killed for no good reason. M'kay?

Current players:
-Kerrz: Tobe Anonced, Human Warrior Bard -Status: completed (except for name)
-Steve Gorak: Ethyann "Sorrowsong" Silverblade, Elf Favored Soul/Rogue -Status: completed
-Komodo: Troll, Hobgoblin Scout -Status: mostly completed
-Phoenix: Thraxus, Human Fighter -Status: completed
-Psychotic: Jonath Stonescale, Dwarf Paladin -Status: completed

This game has started, however, if you'd like to get in, submit a character and I'll consider putting you in somewhere.

-----------------------------

So, I'm new here, a lost puppy in this crowded, unfamiliar, gloomily-skinned forum. Seeing, however, that there's apparently no shortage of players, I might as well run a game I've been working on for a while.

Some campaign setting info: this is a low-magic world of my own design. In this world, traditionally good races are not fairing well. In the century preceeding this campaign, goblin-kin, orcs, giants, and other monsterous humanoids have risen out of their holes and taken over the majority of the world, wiping out almost all elves (including their diety, Correllon) and driving the rest of civilization into hiding. The last stronghold of humanity and the other 'good' races is in the Devil's Plow, a mountain range shaped like an inverted V on the southern coast of the world. To the east lies a dry, desert-like wasteland. To the west is a wide plain, once the home of humanity, now the kingdom of orcs and their allies, and beyond that their former homes in the Horncraig Mountains. South of the mountains and plains is a forest, once home to the elves, now burnt down and with little life. The mountain range runs north and eventually joins the Horncraigs, and to the south is a vast ocean, the source of much of the human settlements' livelyhood.

Orcs, goblin-kin, and other enemies of humankind have taken the land once holding human, elven, dwarven, and other races. They now have built cities and fortresses, and have dug in. Rather than ransacking their takings, the orcs and others rallied under the banner of now-blind Gruumish have built long-term settlements, and many have turned to farming and industry rather than warfare. They still wage war with humanity, but instead of regarding men, dwarves, gnomes, and their kin as a scourge to be destroyed, they see them as a pest on their borders, to be controlled with raiding parties instead of armies. Men and their allies are now dug into the mountains as the goblinoids once were, arrianged into small kingdoms ruled by warlords. Only a few real cities remain, such as the dwarven fortress Revarhold deep in the mountains, and the great mountaintop temple-city of Kord, Spirefound. Towns-usually small fortifications around a cave-are typically ruled by their strongest warrior, and often raid each other for food or supplies. 

The town in which the campaign begins is named Ironcraig, named for the mines it once held. While dwarves long ago abandoned the site, their defenses remained intact and allowed its residents, about four hundred men and an equal number of women and children, to hold the site against superior numbers of humanoids. Its ruler, self-proclaimed Duke Ghenthar, rules with a strong hand, and while he is not well-liked, his knowledge of warfare is unmatched in the town. Recently, he has begun examing the residents of the city for canidates in a special task. Many volunteered, but only a handful were chosen. You are amongst this number. You are told you and your companions will leave in a tenday-to where, and for what purpose, you do not know.

Character creation: I will take somewhere between 3 and 8 characters, depending on how many submissions I get, their quality, and how much I feel like I can handle. Characters will be selected based on a variety of factors, including power level, party roles, and quality of the character sheet-but most importantly, the quality of the character's biography and appearance. Good writing goes much, much farther than an expertly min/maxed combantant here. In addition, I'm a self-proclaimed Grammar Nazi. Un-proofread characters are likely to be shot down.

ECL 3

32 point buy

VP equal full 1st level HD and 3/4ths of the other HD (plus Con bonuses), WP equal to full 1st level HD (plus Con bonus).

Alignments: I will allow any alignment. However, anyone playing an evil character will have to come up with a decent explanation of their motives and why they won't be disruptive to the group. Conflict is interesting, but not if it ends with someone else's character dead. A neutral evil rogue who steals from the group on occasion is okay. A chaotic evil sorcerer who takes offense at some innocent comment and blasts the rest of the party dead is not. PvP is not okay without a very good reason, and my permission as well.

Races: All PHB races except Halflings, Gnomes, and Elves. The latter two are playable with my permission (and a good backstory), Halflings are out, period. Half-Orcs will not be treated with kindness by most people. If you want to play something else, like a monsterous humanoid, something from the XPH, etc, it is possible (though unlikely) that I'll allow it. Keeping it low-magic will help-I'm more likely to allow Half-Ogres than Half-Dragons.

Classes: All PHB classes except Wizards, Clerics, Druids, and Monks. Favored Souls (Complete Divine) and Sorcerers are the only spellcasting classes in the game. Paladins and Rangers use the Variants presented in Complete Warrior. Bards are acceptable if anyone can rewrite the class without spellcasting (more skills, d8 HD, full BAB, maybe?). The Scout class from Complete Adventurer is okay, and Racial Paragon classes from UA are approved as well, though I require one level in a 'real' class in addition to Racial Paragon levels. 

Equipment: All characters start with 2700 gp. Equipment from the PHB is okay, as is mundane stuff from the Complete series and anything else from WotC material. To account for the scarcity of magic items, I will allow up to one magic item per character, with a decent backstory for it. To make up for the lack of magic, weapons and armor can gain Masterwork enhancement bonuses at the standard price of an equivalent magic item. Only enhancement bonuses can be added in this fashion (no Masterwork +1 Flaming Burst weapons or Masterwork +2 Fortification armor), and these must be added to an item on creation (improving the Masterwork enhancement bonus requires completely reforging or remaking the item). The Masterwork bonus doesn't help weapons bypass DR/magic (though this won't be a problem too often) or count as magic for any purposes. Potions are the one exception to the 'one magic item' rule, and can be bought as per usual. 

Sources: I will allow material that complies with the above from the following books:

Core rulebooks
Complete series
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Arms and Equipment Guide
BoED and BoVD (but clear any material with me first)
Savage Species
Unearthed Arcana

Finally, I'd like everyone's characters in the following format:
Name: Tim
Race: Human
Class: Geek 2
Hit Dice: 2d4, 4 WP, 7 VP
Initiative: -1
Speed: 30 feet
AC: 9
Touch: 9
Flat-footed: 9
BAB/Grapple: +1/+0
Attack: Unarmed Attack +0 (1d4, 20 x2)
Full Attack: Unarmed Attack +0 (1d4, 20 x2)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: N/A
Special Qualities: N/A
Saves: Con +0, Ref +0, Will +3
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 9, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Knowledge: Games +4 [3 ranks], Knowledge: Politics +2 [1 rank], Knowledge: School stuff +5 [4 ranks], Knowlege: Technology +5 [1 rank] Perform: Trumpet +3 [3 ranks], Perform: GM +1 [1 rank], Speak Language: Spanish [2 ranks]Feats: Run, Skill Focus: Knowledge: Technology
Languages: English, Spanish
Alignment: Lazy Neutral
Gender: Male
Age: 16
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 115 lbs
Spells: None

Inventory: Computer of Vulnerability [Cursed Item], Masterwork Trumpet, Wallet with $12 and driver's license.

Bio: Stuff about my life.

Appearance: What I look like. 
-------------------------------

I think that's about it. I'll leave this open for a week or two, or until I have enough characters I like. I'd like to start playing by the 20th of July at the latest.

Edit: It's late, and I'm tired. I forgot two important things:
1. This game is using the Vitality Points/Wound Points variant from d20 Star Wars and UA. Basically, characters get their 1st level HD+Con in Wound Points (a measure of their actual physical condition), and their normal number of HP in Vitality points (a measure of their ability to evade blows). A hit to your VP is a near miss-the character has to dive for cover from a fireball and bruises themself up, or has to duck fast and is scraped by an arrow. Once all of a character's VP are gone, further hits go to his WP. A hit to WP is a nasty wound-that fireball hitting the character solidly and giving him serious burns, or the arrow penetrating armor and putting a hole in his chest. VP regenerate hourly, WP regenerate daily. Critical hits don't multiply damage, but instead go streight to WP. 

2. I'm going to be anal about making sure characters have bedrolls, food, water, etc. I'll deduct travelling rations, water, and whatnot, and if you're caught without, you'll have some problems.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

I would like to understand how do we heal?  It sounds as if there are no heal spells.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 5, 2005)

Favored Souls are the only class with access to healing spells. You will be able to purchase potions on occasion as well. Finally, Vitality points regenerate hourly, so an average encounter is unlikely to require much healing afterwards unless the group expects to fight again within a few hours.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm interested in creating a warrior-bard type of character in the classical tradition. I can't decide if it would be best to just create a verbose/skillful barbarian, or if I should go through the process of finding a Bard variant with no spellcasting.

I am thinking the Savage Bard variant from UA - it comes natively without scroll reading/writing abilities and fits better with the warrior-bard than just a normal bard would.

Also, I am reading through some other suggestions to convert spellcasting classes (like bard/ranger/paladin) and one I saw was "Every time your spellcasting class would have gained extra spellcasting abilities, give it a bonus feat instead." Perhaps a combination of those two would lend to something you could live with. Failing that, maybe upping the HD to d8's and giving a bonus feat every two times that the bard would gain spellcasting abilities (since a bonus feat every level seems a bit extreme.)

I can't think of any class features that could be added off the top of my head in place though. Anyway, give a shout back.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm thinking a dwarven ranger/fighter, focused on combating his racial enemies.  Would you allow the racial substitution levels from Races of Stone for the fighter levels, I can post them up if you want.

Or a favored soul/sorcerer, human or half-elf, who was born under an ill-omen and is considered cursed due to the various unfortunate events which seem to happen around him.

With WP equal to the first max HD, that really is going to hurt, more like kill any character who gets hit with a crit.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 6, 2005)

Come to think of it. Wound Points work as the character's current Constitution score. Not HD+Con Bonus.

So if my character is a level 1 barbarian with 14 con, he will have 14 wound points and 1d12+2 (14) vitality points. If my character were a Level 1 Sorcerer with 12 con, it would be 12 wound points and 1d4+1 (5) vitality points.

With the VP/WP Disabled and Dying rules, things get even more interesting.
When the first Wound Point is taken in damage, the character becomes fatigued. When his WP hit zero, he makes a fort save at DC15 and if he succeeds, he becomes stable but disabled. If he fails, he starts dying. Every round that he is dying, he does another DC10+1/turn fort save, failing means death, succeeding by five or less means not dying, but not improving either (so the next round you have to roll again). Succeeding by more than five but less than ten stabilizes the character, but they remain unconscious and disabled. Succeeding by ten or more makes the character conscious and disabled. Stabilizing others with a heal check requires a standard action at DC15.

So this makes it actually a slight bit harder to die.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like a cool campaign! I'll think of a concept and get a initial submission ready for the weekend.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 6, 2005)

Kerrz: regarding bards, I took a peek at the Savage Bard, and that looks like a perfect starting point, both ability and flavor-wise. I'm thinking that shifting to something like this will work well:

Alignment: any nonlawful
HD: shifted up to d8
BAB: shifted to full
Spells: none
Saves: good Fort and Will, poor Ref
Skills: as Savage Bard
Special Abilities: keep Bardic music and most functions thereof (countersong, fascinate, inspire ___, and maybe suggestion; song of freedom and mass suggestion are out), and bardic knowledge. Add bonus feat from fighter list at 4th, 9th, 13th, and 17th. Keep regular Bard's literacy (but without spellcasting, he still can't use scrolls). 

How's that?

Re: Wound Points: it was late, I was tired, and I didn't bother to look up the VP/WP variant myself. So, you're correct that you recieve WP equal to your Con score (not bonus). I'm not sure that I'll use the rules for Dying, which seem a little harsh (one failed fort save and you die-and there won't be much magic to raise dead in this game, either). I think I'll rule that every round the character is dying, they make that DC10 +1/round check, but failure just adds an additional +1 to their next check. Failing three checks in a row causes death.

Ferrix: come to think of it, I do have a copy of Races of Stone. *digs up, pages through* Hm, I don't have a problem with taking those. As for the Favored Soul/Sorcerer, I don't much like the 'Ill Omen' idea, as it doesn't really fit the flavor of magic for this. If you can come up with a mechanic for it, I'll consider it, but logically, someone considered cursed probably wouldn't be chosen for Ghenthar's task.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds good. Just to clarify, the warrior bard's level progression table would look like this then, right?

```
Level   BAB            Fort  Ref   Will  Special
1        +1             +2    +0    +2    Bardic music, bardic knowledge,
                                          countersong, [i]fascinate[/i], inspire courage +1
2        +2             +3    +0    +3    
3        +3             +3    +1    +3    Inspire competence
4        +4             +4    +1    +4    Fighter Bonus feat
5        +5             +4    +1    +4    
6        +6/+1          +5    +2    +5    [i]Suggestion[/i]
7        +7/+2          +5    +2    +5    
8        +8/+3          +6    +2    +6    Inspire courage +2
9        +9/+4          +6    +3    +6    Inspire greatness, Fighter bonus feat
10       +10/+5         +7    +3    +7    
11       +11/+6/+1      +7    +3    +7    
12       +12/+7/+2      +8    +4    +8    
13       +13/+8/+3      +8    +4    +8    Fighter bonus feat
14       +14/+9/+4      +9    +4    +9    Inspire courage +3
15       +15/+10/+5     +9    +5    +9    Inspire heroics
16       +16/+11/+6/+1  +10   +5    +10    
17       +17/+12/+7/+2  +10   +5    +10   Fighter bonus feat
18       +18/+13/+8/+3  +11   +6    +11    
19       +19/+14/+9/+4  +11   +6    +11    
20       +20/+15/+10/+5 +12   +6    +12   Inspire courage +4
```

And here's the Character himself:
[sblock]Name: Tobe Anonced
Race: Human
Class: Warrior Bard 3
Hit Dice: 3d8+6, 14 WP, 26 VP (8 + 6x2 + 2x3)
Initiative: +6
Speed: 20'
AC: 17 (+5 Masterwork Breastplate, +2 Dex)
Touch: 12
Flat-footed: 15
BAB/Grapple: +3/+5
Attack: Masterwork Longsword +7 (1d8+2/19-20) or Masterwork Composite Shortbow +6 (1d6+2/x3)
Full Attack: Masterwork Longsword +7 (1d8+2/19-20) or Masterwork Composite Shortbow +6 (1d6+2/x3)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: N/A
Special Qualities: Bardic music 3x/day, bardic knowledge, countersong, _fascinate_, inspire courage +1, inspire competence
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +3
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 16
Skills: Balance +2 [3 Ranks, APC -3], Bluff +6 [3 Ranks], Diplomacy +6 [3 Ranks], Gather Information +6 [3 Ranks], Perform (Oratory) +9 [6 Ranks], Perform (Wind Instruments) +9 [6 Ranks], Sense Motive +3 [3 Ranks], Survival +6 [6 Ranks], Tumble +5 [6 Ranks, APC-3]
Feats: Lingering Song [CAdv], Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus (Longsword)
Languages: Common
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Gender: Male
Age: 20
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 190 lbs
Spells: None

Inventory:
Masterwork Longsword (315gp, 4lbs)
Masterwork Composite Shortbow (+2 Str) (525gp, 2lbs)
Arrows (20) x3 (3gp, 9lbs)
Masterwork Breastplate (350gp, 30lbs)
Masterwork Horn (100gp, 3lbs)
Backpack (2gp, 2lbs)
- Bedroll (1sp, 5lbs)
- 50' Silk Rope (10gp, 5lbs)
- Five Days Rations (25sp, 5lbs)
- Clay Tankard (2cp, 1lb)
- Bullseye Lantern (12gp, 3lbs)
- Three pints of Oil (3sp, 3lbs)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4lbs)
- Three Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (900gp, 0.3lbs)
- Five Potions of Cure Light Wounds (250gp, 0.5lbs)
Belt Pouch (1gp, 0.5lbs)
- Flint and Steel (1gp, 0lbs)
Money: 227gp, 8cp

Bio: Raised in the struggling human outpost of Ironcraig, Tobe was brought up by the great stories of the past that his grandfather told around the fire at night. He dreamed of a time free of monstrous rule and was heartbroken every time news came back of a caravan being raided or another outpost being razed to the ground.
  It was this dream which forced him to enlist in the local militia. Tobe knew deep in his heart that if a dream was worth having, it was worth fighting for. He gained his way up in the ranks and was eventually a bannerman in the local fighting legion, leading his men on and inspiring greatness in those around him through his stories and tales.
  The stories and tales were not left to late nights around the campfire though... more than once Tobe has stalked into a skirmish against the orcs, expounding the tales of his forefathers and dreaming of a day when humans rule the world.

Appearance: Tobe is not a very imposing figure, towering over no one. The man is neither slender nor stocky, but is well built and muscular. His short cropped black hair frames a rugged and slightly scarred face with dark brown eyes and a tan complexion. At his side can always be found a great ram's horn, gilded with precious metals and ready to sound the call to battle.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 6, 2005)

I reviewed all the stuff I have on my plate and decided It wouldn't be fair of me to join this game and not be able to fully commit. Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 6, 2005)

Name: Gornjoe
Race: Dwarf
Class: Rogue 3
Hit Dice: 3d6, 14 WP, 21 VP
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 feet
AC: 12
Touch: 12
Flat-footed: 10
BAB/Grapple: +2/+2
Attack: Unarmed Attack +2
Full Attack: Unarmed Attack +0 
Waraxe +4 1d10+2x3
Ranged +4 1d8 x3 (110 feet)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: N/A
Special Qualities: N/A
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 12
Skills: Balance (2ranks) +4, Disble Device (6ranks) +8, Hide(6ranks) +8, Listen(6ranks) +6, Move Silently (6ranks) +8, Open Lock(6ranks) +8, Search (6ranks) +8, Sense Motive (5ranks) +5, Sleight of Hand (5ranks) +7, Spot(6ranks) +6, Tumble (6ranks) +8
Languages: Common, Dwarf, Orc, Goblin
Alignment: Neutral
Gender: Male
Age: 100
Height: 4' 4"
Weight: 155 lbs
Spells: None
Feats Point Blank Attack, Combat Expertise

Inventory: 
Waraxe +30
Longbow, composite 100
Quiver 
20 arrows
Back back -silk rope 50’; waterskin; bedroll, caltrops, flint&steel; mirror; spade; 3 days of rations

Bio: Gornjoe was a dwarf who was born on the wrong side of the mine tracks.  He got caught up in the petty life of crime. His teacher was his father, a petty criminal that knew the inside of Revarhold’s jail very well.  [Sblock] His father was a lying back stabbing dwarven thief.  He was bad through and through.  He did not come from bad stock, in fact his parents (Gornjoe’s grandparents) where your typical hard working miners.  Like a good son, he married a lady (Gornjoe’s mother) and tried to be a miner.  But he was too lazy.  He was always trying to gamble and get rich quick.  Soon he thought that thievery was the best way to get money.  He would rob anyway & anyone he could.  One night he and a few comrades came upon some travelers.  After killing them all they split the loot.  One of the dead men had a ring.  The leader tried the ring on, didn’t like it and just gave it to Gornjoe’s father as an add on treasure.  Eventually, he determined what it was but never told anyone.  Turned out, because of the powers, he was able to earn money by not eating.  He told Gornjoe about the ring but left it at that.  He had pawned the wedding ring so now this ring became his ‘wedding’ band.  When asked that was what he called it. [/sblock]


His father thought that with the upcoming raid, he might be able to score some wealth. In trying to rob several humanoids, the father had the tables turned and the father was killed and Gornjoe was arrested and thrown in prison. 

The Duke had decided to empty the prisons and use them as a way to fill his rank and file.  Unfortunately there was but one soul in the prison.

Not having been down in the prison for a day, he was summoned to see Duke Ghenthar.  He was given the choice fight or rot in jail. Gornjoe decided to fight, and than sworn to secrecy on his origins (jailed under suspicion of robbery), he was equipped from a public armory and put in with the other volunteers.  Gornjoe asked for his father’s wedding ring.  His father was in a pile that under normal times he would be interred at a pauper’s grave.  He was taken to the burial site and he found his father amongst the other bodies.  The smell of death was strong as the bodies where rotting in place.  Rigor mortis had set in, so Gornjoe snapped his father’s finger off and he retrieved the ring.  It was a ring of sustenance (2500gp).  The broken finger was tossed on the pile.  After walking a few feet, Gornjoe stopped and retrieved the finger, looked at it, and than stuck it into his pocket.

Appearance: Shabby clothed archer.  Black uncombed hair and a black beard as well.  Gray eyes and tan skin.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 6, 2005)

It looks like we've got our first complete character. Your Warrior Bard progression is right on, and the character looks fine as well. I do have one nitpick, however:

I'm fine with material from the non-core books I listed in post 1. However, if you're using something non-core, then label where it's from. For example, if you take Lingering Song (as Tobe did), then put [CAdv] next to it. It makes it much easier for me-I'll only have to look it up in one book, instead of guessing and checking every splatbook I own.

Rick: Go ahead and post the rest of your character (and don't forget to write out his appearance... I'd also like some idea of his personality-is Gornjoe a Robin Hood/steal from the rich and give to the poor kind of guy, or is he a greedy, scheming, backstabbing robber?).

Edit: I'll read through your sheet once you put it in my format (as in post 1) and decide the rest of your skills, languages, etc.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 7, 2005)

In light of Ranger Rick's character, I think I should ask something. You said "To account for the scarcity of magic items, I will allow up to one magic item per character, with a decent backstory for it." Did you mean that "Within your 2700gp of funds, you can purchase one magic item, as long as you make up a good story for where it came from." or, as Ranger Rick appears to think, did you mean "In ADDITION TO your 2700gp of funds..."

Edit: Also added the [CAdv] tag to my feat. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 7, 2005)

I definitely meant WITHIN your 2700 gp budget. I don't have a problem with almost all of one's wealth being in a magic item-if you want to try and get by as a rogue with only 200 gp to buy stuff, that's your choice. Me, I wouldn't get an item worth more than 2k-trying to buy all the necessary equipment for most characters on less than 700 probably will require some corner-cutting. 

After some consideration, I'm not going to be allowing that Ring of Sustanence without a bit more thought put into it. How did Gornjoe's dad come to own something so rare and valuable (that might very well be the only Ring of Sustanence in existance... granted, there might be dozens or hundreds of them somewhere, but it's nevertheless very rare)? How did he get it from his dishonorably deceased father? Give me some more story.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Ferrix: come to think of it, I do have a copy of Races of Stone. *digs up, pages through* Hm, I don't have a problem with taking those. As for the Favored Soul/Sorcerer, I don't much like the 'Ill Omen' idea, as it doesn't really fit the flavor of magic for this. If you can come up with a mechanic for it, I'll consider it, but logically, someone considered cursed probably wouldn't be chosen for Ghenthar's task.




Good 'nuff, the ranger/fighter was my first idea anyways


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2005)

If we take the appropriate craft skills, will you let us craft items related to that skill at the reduced cost?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 7, 2005)

Kerrz, I am under budget of 2,700gp  I spent 130 gp on weapons and I had 30 gp to spend on misc. stuff.

Ringmereth,
I just did a better backstory on the ring.  What are you looking for?  I can add some more if you want.

I will reformat it soon.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 7, 2005)

Much improved. Finish up the holes in your character sheet, reformat, and you're good to go.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 7, 2005)

How about - 
Wayland Starseeker a half elf pargon/sorcerer who dreams of reclaiming his people's homeland.  
He thinks of himself as an elf and heir to thier power and magics.   His father took him from his human mother, and raised him.  His father left town following the rumors of a gathering of elves.  He has not been seen since.  
For spells Im thinking Mount and Silent Image + cantrips. 
Skills will mostly be social with fragments of lore (spellcraft,history,languages)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 7, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Much improved. Finish up the holes in your character sheet, reformat, and you're good to go.





My wp/vp may be way off, but all the other holes should be fixed.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry for doubting you Ranger Rick, I just assumed you would spend more on your weapons than that, I guess I should have checked the prices myself before speaking up.

As for the WP/VP. You have 14 Wound Points, which is your Constitution score. 

Then because you have a d6 Hitdie for rogue, you take your full first hit die, and three-quarters of the next two - because you have a d6, and 3/4 of 6 is 4.5, every other level you gain an extra HP. So you go 5, 4, 5, 4, 5, 4 and it averages out to 4.5. And for each hitdie calculated, you add your constitution bonus. 

So your VP is: (Full HD + Con Bonus) + (3/4 HD + Con Bonus) + (3/4 HD + Con Bonus)
= (6 + 2) + (5 + 2) + (4 + 2) = 21 Vitality Points


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 7, 2005)

Evilhalfling: sounds good to me-go ahead and write it up. I'm considering implementing a few common Sorcerer houserules-4 SP/level instead of 2, and Eschew Materials for free. It's hard to get by on 2 SP without putting lots of points into Int, and you won't be able to go to the store and fill up your component pouch for a few gold. 

Ranger Rick: the sheet looks good. Your WP should be 14, and VP should be 21. Aside from that, it looks correct.

Edit: ack, Kerrz beat me to it, and explained it clearly as well. Thanks.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 7, 2005)

*Wayland Starseeker *

Race: half elf 
Class: half elf Pargon2/sorcerer 1 
Hit Dice: 2d8+1d4, 14 WP, 23 VP
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 feet
AC: 15
Touch: 12
Flat-footed: 13
BAB/Grapple: +1/+0
Attack: Rapier +5 (1d6+3, crit 18-20)
Full Attack: Rapier +5 (1d6+3) or light X-bow +3(1d8) 
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: N/A
Special Qualities: Lowlight vision, immune to sleep, +2 sv enchantments, Persuasive(+3 from paragon class)
Saves: Con +1, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 9, Cha 15
Skills: Bluff +10(5rnk), Diplomacy +10(5rnk), Disguise +6(+8)(2cc), Info Gather +6(1cc), Ride +3(1cc), Concentrate +5(4rnk) (+9defensive) Spellcraft +3(2rnk), Kn Arcane +3(2rnk), Kn History +2(1cc) : 30 pts- speak orcish and draconic 
Skills: Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarvish, 
Feats: Weapon Focus Rapier, Combat Casting, Combat Expertise 
Alignment: Neutral Good 
Gender: Male
Age: 37
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 125 lbs
Spells: 5/2 kn : cast 6/5 DC 12+lvl (15% failure) 
1st- Mount, Silent Image. 0th - Dancing lights, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Flare (V only) 

Inventory: +1 Rapier. MW studded leather, (15% arcane failure), Light x-bow 20 bolts,
backpack, flint and steel, bedroll, water skin, ink, pen, 6 sheets of paper in a scroll case. Disguise kit, travelers outfit, peasants outfit, belt pouch; 105 gp, 3 sp 
wt 56lbs, cost 2,594gp , 7 sp 

Bio: Stuff about my life.

Appearance: Wayland has a wiry but slight build. His eyes are bright green and his ears are noticably pointed.  His long hair is usually tied back in a braid. He normally has a calm unconcerned look on his face, as he struggles to match poise and reserve of the elves.  The rapier is of finest craftsmanship, with elven design and metal leaves forming a basket hilt.  The rest of his clothes look more worn, his backpack is longer than many, and contains an internal sheath for his rapier.

OOC: hmm more details to follow, I was way under on skills. 
How is magic regarded? supersitision, fear, disbelief, or respect and honor? 
I was avoiding a Blaster Mage as unsuitable


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 7, 2005)

Okay, there are some problems with Wayland:

1. First, I'd like an accounting for your inventory. Write out the cost and weight of each item. 
2. Likewise, I'd like to have minimal math for skills-please list how many ranks you put into each.
3. You have too many languages. You get Common and Elven by default. You have an Int bonus of +1, and therefore get one more, not three. If you're using skill points to buy extra languages, make a note of it under 'Skills'. As for ancient languages, there aren't any dead languages, or at least any that he would know. Draconic is the closest to an ancient language-and you'll probably want it as a spellcaster anyway.
4. Your special qualities have a glitch: Half-elves don't get 'Persuasive' as a bonus feat. They get +2 (not +3) to Diplomacy and Gather Info, and they also get +1 to Listen, Search, and Spot.
5. Regarding the Rapier proficency, I'll let you swap the above bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot for that.
6. As a general worry, your character is rather underpowered in relation to the others. He can't cast useful spells (and risks losing them when he does), he's not very capable in melee combat, and his stats aren't at all optimized. I'm not going to reject Wayland on this basis alone, but I'm concerned that his odds of surviving here are low.

Fix 1-4, consider 5 and 6, and add your bio.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 8, 2005)

Any answer to my above question regarding crafting items with the craft skill?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

What is a paragon?  I never heard of it.  

PS Please do not refer me to a book I do not have.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 8, 2005)

From Unearthed Arcana:







> Racial paragons are, as their name suggests, nearly ideal examples of the strengths and abilities of the character's race.




So for example, a Dwarven Paragon gains abilities that make him more Dwarven - a better ideal for other Dwarves to follow. It's sort of like a three-level prestige class that you can take whenever you want. Each of the races has a different paragon progression, so it's difficult to typify beyond saying that they're class levels which improve the natural skills of the race.

For example the Dwarf Paragon gains the abilities 
1st Level: Craft Expertise, Improved Stonecutting
2nd Level: Improved Darkvision (+30'), +1 to their Save Bonus
3rd Level: +2 Con


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> ...... It's sort of like a three-level prestige class that you can take whenever you want. Each of the races has a different paragon progression, so it's difficult to typify beyond saying that they're class levels which improve the natural skills of the race....




Just curious, what do humans get?  More feats & skill points?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 8, 2005)

1st Level: Adaptive Learning
2nd Level: Bonus Feat
3rd Level: Ability Boost (+2)

The Class Skills are chosen by the player, any ten skills can be chosen. The adaptive learning ability allows the character to choose one of these class skills, and apply it as a class skill to any further classes he takes, whether it would normally be a class skill or not.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Ringmereth,

I'd like to join. Below is my character concept. I haven't done the accounting on the equipment and the skills because I would like to get your approval before putting in more work. Please let me know if the concept is ok, OK?

Thanks and cheers,

SG

---------

Name: Ethyann “Sorowsong” Silverblade, member of the Stonehammer family
Race: Elf
Class: Favored soul 3 (Sehanine: "Moonbow")
Hit Dice: 3d8, 12 WP, 23 VP

Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 feet
AC: 19
Touch: 13
Flat-footed: 16 
BAB/Grapple: +2/+2
Attack: Unarmed Attack +0 (1d4, 20 x2)
Full Attack: Unarmed Attack +0 (1d4, 20 x2)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: spells
Special Qualities: Elf traits

Saves: Con +4, Ref +6, Will +5
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 14

Skills: Knowledge, Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Heal, Jump, Knowledge (arcana), Profession, Sense motive, Spellcraft 

Languages: Elf, Dwarf, Common
Alignment: Neutral Good
Gender: Male
Age: 105
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 145 lbs
Spells: 
   spells per day 6/5, 
   spells known 5/4
0: create water, light, mending, detect magic, purify food and drink
1: summon monster 1, cure light wounds, protection from evil, shield of faith.

Feats: Precise shot, point blank shot, weapon focus (composite long bow).


Inventory: Chain mail, long sword, composite long bow (+1 str), 

Bio: Often, before falling asleep, Ethyann will look at the stars and sing the song his mother sang to him as an elfling. The song, full of pain and sorrow, usually haunts those who are fortunate enough to see him, one of the last remaining elves.

He hasn’t seen any of his own kind in years now, and wonders if he is the only one left. Only his faith in Sehanine keeps him going, that and the desire to save the others, the humans and the dwarves, that still may have a chance, bleak as it may be.

Ethyann was young when his city was attacked by the hordes. The elves fought hard, but they were completely outnumbered. Even with the help from the dwarves and the humans, the odds were against them. 

Ethyann had survived, hidden by his family. He had roamed through a nearby forest, guided by a strange yet reassuring presence, which later he discovered was Sehanine. He stumbled upon Dwarf warriors, who brought him to their stronghold. 

There, he remembered and he grieved. The Dwarves were kind to him, and let him let him live amongst them. As he matured, he felt as if someone or something was looking out for him, giving him some guidance. When studying elven texts recovered by the Dwarves, he recognized a familiar face, one he had seen in his dreams, a great source of comfort: Sehanine. Through his studies, his understanding of Elven traditions grew and the power of Sehanine also grew within him. At the same time, since the times were tough, he also trained for combat with his Dwarf family.

He dreams one day of finding enough elves to create an elven empire that could match the glory empires of old. He knows that this is unlikely, so his goal is to unite humans, dwarf and other good races to defeat and destroy the Goblinoids.

Appearance: Ethyann is a young looking elf, with a serious and determined demeanor. He has long black hair with purple eyes and pale skin. He dons a chainmail and always carries his signature longbow. He adventures disguised as a human, only letting very close friends know he is an elf.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 8, 2005)

I didn't realize you didnt have unearthed arcana - 
its on d20 SRD hypertext 
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/racialParagonClasses.htm#halfElfParagon


the human pargon is better - but I didn't have a concept for one.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I didn't realize you didnt have unearthed arcana -
> its on d20 SRD hypertext
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/racialParagonClasses.htm#halfElfParagon
> 
> ...




Thank you.  My SRD I have linked to is different.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 8, 2005)

Are there any openings still available?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok then, let's see if this baby flies....

Name: Baron Thyraxian del Mord the Third (Thraxus)
Race: High Man (Human Paragon)
Class: Fighter 2 / Human Paragon 1
Hit Dice: 2d10+1d8+6, 14 WP, 31 VP
Initiative: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 20ft. (Lgt Horse 30ft.)
AC: 19 (+5 breastplate, +2 shield, +1 Dex, +1 Dodge) 
Touch: 12 
Flat-footed: 17
BAB/Grapple: +2/+4
Attack: Scimitar +6 melee (1d6+2 damage, 18-20 x2) or Composite Longbow +3 ranged (1d8+2 damage, x3)
Full Attack: Scimitar +6 melee (1d6+2 damage, 18-20 x2) or Composite Longbow +3 ranged (1d8+2 damage, x3)
Face/Reach: 5x5ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: Adaptive Learning (Sense Motive)
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +3
Abilities: Str 15(6, +1 enhancement), Dex 13(5), Con 14(6), Int 13(5), Wis 12(4), Cha 14(6) 
Fighter Skills (20pts): Climb (1 rank) -1, Craft (4 ranks) +5, Handle Animal (2 ranks) +4, Intimidate (2 ranks) +4, Jump (3 ranks) +1, Ride (3 ranks) +4, Swim (5 ranks) +7.
Paragon Skills (7pts): Appraise (1 rank) +2, Diplomacy (1 rank) +3, Gather Information (0 ranks) +3, Hide (0 ranks) -3, Knowledge - military tactics (1 rank) +2, Listen (0 ranks) +1, Sense Motive (2 ranks) +3, Spot (0 ranks) +1, Survival (1 rank) +2, Tumble (1 rank) -2.
Feats: Combat Expertise, Dodge*, and Weapon Focus (Scimitar).
Languages: Common, Goblin 
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 178lbs

Inventory:
[sblock]2pp 15gp 1sp 5cp
Masterwork breastplate, masterwork heavy steel shield, masterwork scimitar, composite longbow (+2), 40 arrows, daggers x2, gloves of strength (+1), potion of healing (cure light wounds) x2, potion of defense (shield of faith), elixir of leaping (jump).

Light horse, bit and bridle x2, riding saddle, saddlebags x2, traveler’s outfit (x2), cold weather outfit, courtier’s outfit, tindertwig x3, alchemist’s fire x2, whetstone x2, waterskin x2, waterbag (twice the size of a skin, on horse) x2, tent, soap (1lb), signet ring, pot and pan, backpack, bedroll, winter blanket x2, chalk x3, tinderbox, hooded lantern, manacles, trail rations (2 weeks), oil x12, mule, scale mail barding.[/sblock]

Biography:
[sblock]The fall of humanity was not swiftly accomplished, and perhaps that was why their downfall was such a surprise.  In the beginning it started with reports on the borderlands of the invasion forces, nothing unusual considering that is what the forts and strongholds were built to defend against.  Once the creatures began welling up from within the kingdoms, everyone had their own crisis to deal with, something that the army and select heroes could easily deal with.  Then the small kingdoms fell, nothing to worry about though, the rest of the world were much stronger and could easily repel the invaders.
When the Giant King U-Tralinand sat upon the throne of Gralland, Thraxus’ father was but a small child and his father sat in the King’s Court as a representative of the outlying baronies.  His grandfather had been slain my ravenous goblin-kin, and though his father put up a fight, the ogres of U-Tralinand’s forces easily dispatched him.
His mother fled the coming of the horde weeks before they struck, and for months she fled for a safe haven somewhere in the kingdoms.  Eventually she would settle and raise her child in the community of Spirefound, where he would grow in the tutelage of the Eight Blademen of Kord’s Legion, learning the skills needed to hold a blade in pride.
Growing amidst the proud warriors of Kord, Thraxus argued with them incessantly about their morals towards the reclaiming of the world.  Many Kord followers took pride in seeking out the most powerful foes in the legions that were systematically destroying humanity, believing that toppling these foes would dissuade them from encroaching any further upon their territory.
	Thraxus could not believe this, he saw that the only was to save humanity was to fight fire with fire.  Leaving his elderly mother in Spireford, he searched the lands until he fell in with a roaming band of mercenaries of Hextor.  Here he learnt the basics of tactics in battle, the necessity of utilizing tactics, and more importantly the value of war.  However during a campaign to reclaim an ancient fortification for the group’s needs, they were attacked by an orcish horde lead by a green dragon who proceeded to break the legion and destroy Lord Thraxus’ new companions.
	For over a year he lived in the slave camps of the green dragon Gilliandran, working the silver mines beneath her lair.  There was no great revolution in the end though, simply a handful of halflings that Lord Thraxus protected against the other prisoners that proved to be his savior.  The tunnel that they dug led past the dragon’s guard, through the lair, and into the wilderness, allowing a small amount of slaves to escape before the rush of prisoners alerted the guards to its presence.  The first few prisioners had even the opportunity to steal a small amount of treasure from the dragon's hoard, no doubt earning her emnity.
	Freedom was hardly a sweet thing in the new world that he had escaped into.  All of the old cities that had held against the menace, hiding in the nooks and crannies of the world, had fallen easily once the hordes had discovered them.  Thraxus spent the better part of a year searching for a haven, hiding himself from the new world that was swiftly building itself up around him.  He was from a stock of pure human blood, descended from the first Kings of the lands, now reduced to living amongst these filthy creatures like an animal.
	Ironcraig was his last hope.  Hearing that there were some people holding out within the old dwarven town, it was like a ray of sunshine to find the walls still standing and being manned by real people.  His experiences had bittered him, and now he was prepared to do whatever to takes to take the world back, no matter what.[/sblock]

Appearance: 
[sblock]Born of a race of ‘higher’ humans, Lord Thraxus is a formidable man of great stature.  His messy black hair, moustache and beard would look ragged on a lesser man, but it seems that even the untidiest flaws only serve to improve his character.  These days Lord Thraxus wears little more than his cobalt blue plate armour or the padding beneath it, as the times demand more action than diplomacy his more formal attire rarely sees the light of day.  With steely eyes and hands that tend to rest on the pommel of his blade, Lord Thraxus watches for humanity’s enemies in every shadow.[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll try to cover everything south of my last post here:

1. Ferrix: I'll allow you (and anyone else who requests it-but don't do it without writing it somewhere!) up to three items crafted at reduced cost. However, only one can require a Craft check higher than your craft bonus +10 (as per Taking 10). 

2. Ranger Rick/Kerrz: Thanks for the explanation, Kerrz. 

3. Steve: your concept, backstory, and crunchy bits look fine to me. Go ahead and figure out skills, inventory, etc.

4. Komodo: I said I'd take as many as 8 characters in the first post. I've still got room for you, and it'd be great to see a submission from you.

5. Pheonix: Ye gods, that's a big character bio. I might be annoyed at you for making a buncha presumptions about my world (pattern of takeover, existance of dragons, etc), but it's really quite a good backstory, and I do like the character. Strongly reminds me of Aragorn, maybe, but I can deal with it. GG at you.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> I'll try to cover everything south of my last post here:
> 
> 5. Pheonix: Ye gods, that's a big character bio. I might be annoyed at you for making a buncha presumptions about my world (pattern of takeover, existance of dragons, etc), but it's really quite a good backstory, and I do like the character. Strongly reminds me of Aragorn, maybe, but I can deal with it. GG at you.




Sorry chief, just though that 'd get a bit creative to get a decent back story happening, and I stole the High Man thing from MERP/ICE/Rolemaster.  Apart from that everything ok?

Oh, and I trimmed the bio...


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 9, 2005)

A few things could be fixed. Your skills are mostly okay, but Knowledge (military tactics) is not a skill, and I don't see why it should become one. Sell it to me or change to something else... maybe Knowledge (history)? Also, you don't need to list skills you're untrained in, and you can put Fighter and Paragon skills together.

Finally, I never ever ever remember dodge. It annoys me. So, just add it onto your regular AC as a dodge bonus. It's not worth the bother to add it to your AC against one opponent, especially when I'll forget to add it more often than not.

Otherwise, it looks good.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 9, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> 3. Steve: your concept, backstory, and crunchy bits look fine to me. Go ahead and figure out skills, inventory, etc.




Cool, thanks!   

Here is an update. I changed the stats so the character sould carry all his equipment. The backstory has been tweaked. 

Also, I made him a rogue 1/favored soul 2. I figured that being a member of an almost extinct race, it would be a good idea to be somewhat stealthy. Besides, I needed the ranks for preform (song).

Finally, the character has 2 magic items that I need to get approval for:
a hat of disguise (please see history).
a ring with continual flame cast in a small compartment; if you close the compartment, the flame is hidden (I see this a small trinket he received as a child; I figured that since elves are a high magic people, it would be realistic for him to have this).

If all is ok, the character sholf be ready to go.

Thanks and cheers,

SG

--------

Name: Ethyann “Sorowsong” Silverblade, member of the Stonehammer family
Race: Elf
Class: Rogue 1/ Favored soul 2 (Sehanine: "Moonbow")
Hit Dice: 1d6 +2d8, 10 WP, 18 VP

Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 feet
AC: 18
Touch: 13
Flat-footed: 15

BAB/Grapple: 1/+1
Attack: 
Composite longbow: +4 to hit, 1d6+2 damage (+5 to hit, 1d6+3 damage if within 30ft), 110ft range, piercing, x3

longsword: +3 to hit, 1d8+2 damage, slashing, 19-20 x2

dagger (melee): +3 to hit, 1d4+2 damage, piercing slashing, 19-20 x2

dagger (thrown): +6 to hit, 1d4+2 damage (+7 to hit, 1d4+3 damage if within 30ft), 10ft 
range, piercing, 19-20 x2

Note: +1d6 damage from sneak attack if applicable​

Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: spells
Special Qualities: Elf traits, sneak attack 1d6, trapfinding

Saves: For +3, Ref +8, Will +4, +2 against enchantment spells or effects

Abilities: Str 14, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 14

Skills:
Bluff	:	+	6	  [	4	Ranks	+	2	(Cha)										]
Concentration	:	+	4	  [	4	Ranks	+	0	(Con)										]
Disguise	:	+	6	  [	4	Ranks	+	2	(Cha)										]
Diplomacy	:	+	8	  [	6	Ranks	+	2	(Cha)										]
Hide	:	+	6	  [	4	Ranks	+	3	(Dex)		-1	ARMOR PENALTY							]
Listen	:	+	7	  [	4	Ranks	+	1	(Wis)	+	2	racial							]
Move silently	:	+	6	  [	4	Ranks	+	3	(Dex)		-1	ARMOR PENALTY							]
Perform (song)	:	+	6	  [	4	Ranks	+	2	(Cha)										]
Search	:	+	8	  [	4	Ranks	+	2	(Int)	+	2	racial							]
Sense motive	:	+	7	  [	6	Ranks	+	1	(Wis)										]
Spot	:	+	7	  [	4	Ranks	+	1	(Wis)	+	2	racial							]
​
Languages: Elf, Dwarf, Common, orc 
Alignment: Neutral Good
Gender: Male
Age: 105
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 145 lbs

Spells: 
spells per day 6/4, 
spells known 5/3
0: create water, light, mending, detect magic, purify food and drink
1: summon nature's ally 1, cure light wounds, entangle

Feats: Precise shot, point blank shot

Equipment:

Explorer's Outfit with grey cloak	;	10	gp	;	8	lb	;	Worn
Masterwork Chain shirt	;	250	gp	;	25	lb	;	worn
Masterwork buckler	;	165	gp	;	1	lb	;	on left arm

Holy symbol, wooden	;	1	gp	;	0	lb	;	worn
Dagger	;	2	gp	;	1	lb	;	strapped to right ankle
Dagger	;	2	gp	;	1	lb	;	On belt (left, next to sword)
Dagger	;	2	gp	;	1	lb	;	Hidden, on belt, back, below cloak
Composite longbow (+2 str)	;	300	gp	;	3	lb	;	backside (over cloak)
Longsword	;	15	gp	;	4	lb	;	On belt (left)
Quiver (20 arrows) x2	;	2	gp	;	6	lb	;	backside (over cloak)


Hat of disguise	;	1800	gp	;	0	lb	;	worn on head

Belt Pouch	;	1	gp	;	0,5	lb	;	on belt (right)
2 Sewing Needles	;	1	gp	;	0	lb	;	belt pouch, pinned to a cork
Flint and Steel	;	1	gp	;	0	lb	;	belt pouch
Chalk, 2 pieces	;	0,02	gp	;	0	lb	;	belt pouch (note: 10 in packpack)
Bell	;	1	gp	;	0	lb	;	belt pouch


Light warhorse	; 	150	gp					

Sack 1	;	0,1	gp	;	0,5	lb	;	Back
Trail rations (4 days)	;	2	gp	;	4	lb	;	Sack 
Bedroll	;	0,1	gp	;	5	lb	;	rolled in sack
Soap (per lb.)	;	0,25	gp	;	0,5	lb	;	Sack 
Waterskin (1)	;	1	gp	;	4	lb	;	Sack 
Chalk, 10 pieces	;	0,02	gp	;	0	lb	;	right belt pouch (note; 10 in sack)
Torches (1)	;	0,01	gp	;	1	lb	;	sack

Sack 2								
Feed for horse (2 days)	;	0,1	gp	;	20	lb	;	sack
Waterskin (2)	;	2	gp	;	8	lb	;	Sack 

Money		93,5	gp					right belt pouch


Total weight carried (with sack 1)		65,5	lb					
Total weight carried (without sack 1)		50,5						
​


Bio: Often, before falling asleep, Ethyann will look at the stars and sing the song his mother sang to him as an elfling. The song, full of pain and sorrow, usually haunts those who are fortunate enough to see him, one of the last remaining elves.

He hasn’t seen any of his own kind in years now, and wonders if he is the only one left. Only his faith in Sehanine keeps him going, that and the desire to save the others, the humans and the dwarves, that still may have a chance, bleak as it may be.

Ethyann was young when his city was attacked by the hordes. The elves fought hard, but they were completely outnumbered. Even with the help from the dwarves and the humans, the odds were against them. 

When all hope was lost, his mother gave him a hat. He still remembers her exact words: “Go to the Dwarves and hide as an Orc. Just make sure you become yourself before getting close to the dwarves, or they will kill you”. With that, she was gone, to slow the attackers and give enough time for Ethyann to flee.

Ethyann had roamed through a nearby forest, guided by a strange yet reassuring presence, which later he discovered was Sehanine. He spotted Dwarf warriors, followed his mother’s instructions, and went to them. The Dwarves had suffered heavy losses and were injured but took pity upon the young elf and bought him to their stronghold. 

There, he remembered and he grieved. The Dwarves were kind to him, and let him let him live amongst them. As he matured, he felt as if someone or something was looking out for him, giving him some guidance. When studying elven texts recovered by the Dwarves, he recognized a familiar face, one he had seen in his dreams, a great source of comfort: Sehanine. Through his studies, his understanding of Elven traditions grew and the power of Sehanine also grew within him. At the same time, since the times were tough, he also trained for combat with his Dwarf family. 

He dreams one day of finding enough elves to create an elven empire, or even a city, that could match the glory of the empires of old. He knows that this is unlikely, so his goal is to unite humans, dwarf and other good races to defeat and destroy the Goblinoids.

Appearance: Ethyann is a young looking elf, with a grim, serious and determined demeanor. He has long black hair with purple eyes and pale skin. 

He adventures disguised as a human, only letting very close friends know he is an elf. He apears to be a young looking man in his early 20's, with tanned skin, dark eyes and hair.  He dons a chainmail and always carries his signature longbow and sword.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 9, 2005)

Let's see...

As a Favored Soul, you're going to want (or rather, need) to increase your Wisdom and Charisma a bit. If you want to be a good rogue as well, you'll be spreading your stats awfully thin. Also, you probably want some ranks in Spellcraft and Knowledge (religion). If you want to leave it as-is, I don't mind, but you might later on. 

Regarding magic items, I'll allow one-you can pick which, but you can't have both. While elves generally are high-magic, they (and everyone else) aren't here. Even dragons don't have more than a couple magic items in this world. 

Otherwise, it looks good.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 9, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Let's see...
> 
> As a Favored Soul, you're going to want (or rather, need) to increase your Wisdom and Charisma a bit. If you want to be a good rogue as well, you'll be spreading your stats awfully thin. Also, you probably want some ranks in Spellcraft and Knowledge (religion). If you want to leave it as-is, I don't mind, but you might later on.
> 
> ...




Hey Ringmereth, thanks for the feedback.

I dropped my con for cha (yep, that was painful). Wis is only useful for spell DC, and I'll stick with support instead of damaging spells, so I should be ok for quite a few levels.

By the way, what would be the favored class of elves if wizard isn't available (could it be rogue?)?

Also, I dropped the ring in favor of the hat of disguise (no big surprise there   

Knowledge (religion) isn't a class skill for favored souls (go figure). Also, with no mentors, I figured that Ethyann didn't really know much about magic...just that he's able to cast some spells that come from Sehanine. One last question: if you're thinking about giving eschew material for sorcerers, are you thinking of doing the same for favored souls?

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, someone's got to have Knowledge (religion). I'll add it as a class skill for FS, if you'd like to take it-though I don't think it'll be a big deal if you don't. Since Elves have pretty much lost all their culture and racial leanings, I'll give them the human Favored Class: Any. 

I didn't think that material components would really be a problem for Favored Souls. Most Divine spells only require a divine focus, or the materials they use are expensive. But I'll give them Eschew Materials as well, anyway.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> A few things could be fixed. Your skills are mostly okay, but Knowledge (military tactics) is not a skill, and I don't see why it should become one. Sell it to me or change to something else... maybe Knowledge (history)? Also, you don't need to list skills you're untrained in, and you can put Fighter and Paragon skills together.
> 
> Finally, I never ever ever remember dodge. It annoys me. So, just add it onto your regular AC as a dodge bonus. It's not worth the bother to add it to your AC against one opponent, especially when I'll forget to add it more often than not.
> 
> Otherwise, it looks good.




From memory the Knowledge - Military Tactics appeared in Sword and Fist (or was it Defenders of the Faith).  There seems to be no other D&D skill that allows people a knowledge of warcaft at all, and though it will probably never be effectively used I'd like it as flavour for my character.  If you want it out though, I'll change it.  The reason why I seperated the skills is so that I know which 10 I selected for my Human Paragon class.

Will change AC though.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 9, 2005)

If Knowledge (military tactics) is from a WotC product, then I won't object. I don't own S&F, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> 1. Ferrix: I'll allow you (and anyone else who requests it-but don't do it without writing it somewhere!) up to three items crafted at reduced cost. However, only one can require a Craft check higher than your craft bonus +10 (as per Taking 10).



Cool, thanks


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 10, 2005)

So when does this baby look like starting up, and how are we doing dice rols, through a secure server or the DM is gunna roll all dem dere bones fer us yokals.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 10, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Well, someone's got to have Knowledge (religion). I'll add it as a class skill for FS, if you'd like to take it-though I don't think it'll be a big deal if you don't. Since Elves have pretty much lost all their culture and racial leanings, I'll give them the human Favored Class: Any.
> I didn't think that material components would really be a problem for Favored Souls. Most Divine spells only require a divine focus, or the materials they use are expensive. But I'll give them Eschew Materials as well, anyway.




Hey Ringmereth,

If you don't mind, I'll pass on the Knowledge (religion). I like where my character's skills are right now. 

I pretty much all done. I'm maybe looking to get a silver weapon, in case we come across lycantropes, but aside fom that, everything is done.

Do you have an ETA for the beginning of this game?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 10, 2005)

I'll be doing the dice-rolling myself. It's not that I don't trust you guys, I just prefer the feel of keeping player posts mostly to the in-character narrative, rather than peppering your descriptions with die rolls and game terms. And I sorta like rolling real, solid dice myself. 

The game will start once I get Ferrix's character, the deadline for which will be Wednesday. I'll pick from what characters I have submitted and completed, make a thread in 'Playing the Game', and write the first game post. I'll link to the PtG thread from here, and this one will become our OOC.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC (Jul 10, 2005)

Name: Jonath Stonescale



Class: Paladin 3

Race: Dwarf

Hit Dice 3d10+6 (12 WP; 30 VP)

Initiative: +0

Speed: 20 ft
Armor Class: 15

Base Attack Bonus: +3

Grapple: +6
Attacks: Greatsword +8 (2d6+4/19-20) or Throwing Axe +6 (1d6+3/x2) or thrown Throwing Axe +3 (1d6+3/x2) or Composite Shortbow +3 (1d6+3/x3)

Full Attack: Greatsword +8 (2d6+4/19-20) or Throwing Axe +6 (1d6+3/x2) or thrown Throwing Axe +3 (1d6+3/x2) or Composite Shortbow +3 (1d6+3/x3)

Special Qualities: Aura of Good, Divine Grace, Aura of Courage, Divine Health

Special Attacks: Detect Evil, Smite Evil 1/day (+1 to hit, +3 damage), Lay on Hands (3)

Saves: Fortitude +3, Reflex 1, Will 1

Abilities: Strength 16, Dexterity 10, Constitution 14, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 10, Charisma 13

Skills: Concentration +8 (6), Diplomacy +7 (6), Ride +6 (6), Sense Motive +6 (6)

Feats: Weapon Focus: Greatsword, Combat Expertise

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Orcish

Alignment: Lawful Good

Deity: Heironeous

Gender: Male

Age: 74

Height: 4’3”

Weight: 163 lbs.



Inventory: (carry weight: 136.12 lbs)

Masterwork Greatsword (350)

Full Plate (1500)

Composite Shortbow +3 (375)

20 Arrows (1)

Throwing Axe x3 (24)

Cure Light Wound Potion x5 (250)

Backpack (2)

- Bedroll (.1)

- Sunrod x5 (10)

- Tindertwig x5 (5)

- Silk Rope (50 ft, 10)

- Waterskin x2 (Filled, 2)

- Trail Rations x14 (7)

- Tent (10)

- Sack (.1)

- 16 platinum

- 2 gold

- 8 silver



Background: Jonath was raised by his parents, a pair of adventurers until his 8th birthday. His mother, a skilled hunter and his father, a swordsman of Heironeous, left him at the Cathedral of Heironeous, knowing that he would not be safe on their journey.



So among the orphans taken in by Heironeous’s kind souls was he trained. He learned the ways of discipline and honor, of loyalty and respect. Upon his 30th birthday, the culmination of his tutelage and his beginning of squirehood, he received word that his parents were slain in a great battle as the brutish races ravaged the land. Jonath was devastated. His mother’s remains were never found and his father died in the infirmary, mumbling about his son. The body arrived two days later and was buried with his holy symbol. Apparently the father had wished that his sword and armor be given to his son to follow in his footsteps.



Jonath spent the next 40 years passing through squirehood and knighthood with his head held high, keen on making his father proud. Now, as a Knight of the Invincible, Jonath is ready to reclaim humanities lands from the savage races.

Appearance: Jonath is tall for a dwarf, his brown beard neatly kept and divided into three long braids, the center being the largest and longest is held together by a silver clasp with the Fist of Heironeous engraved into it. His armor is plain steel plating with a few nicks and scratches in it. Although old, the plate still shines as almost new. Jonath's greatsword hangs from his back upon two hooks and half a sheathe. The weapon was obviously made for a human as it's only a little shorter than Jonath. The handle lengths to one foot, the ends of the crossguard slowly curve toward the tip of the blade. The pommel is a rough and pointed piece of onyx. The blade is a little more than three feet long, the tip of the blade is not a tip at all, but a curve that ends in two small points on either side of the cutting edge, like a pendulum ready to cut into it's victim.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 11, 2005)

Yup, so I'm gonna have a hobgoblin scout coming up soon, assuming that's okay by you.  I have like...no backstory yet.  But I'll think of something.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 11, 2005)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Yup, so I'm gonna have a hobgoblin scout coming up soon, assuming that's okay by you.  I have like...no backstory yet.  But I'll think of something.



Isn't the point of this whole thing that the goblinoids are raiding the last vestiges of humanoid settlement? Would a goblinoid not be... you know... universally hated and despised? I can assure you that if we go live with a goblinoid in the party, *my* character will hate and despise him.

I mean, it's still possible, and I think it would be neat to try, but it might lead to difficulties keeping the party together if my character wants to kill yours.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 11, 2005)

EDIT: Holy crap, I actually could fit that in really well. It really makes a lot of sense, plot-wise. So, if you want that, I'll let you play your hobgoblin scout IF you email me first to discuss it. And please do, becuase I think this'll add something to the game. Thanks.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 11, 2005)

You got it.  What's your address, Ringmereth?


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 11, 2005)

Funny, I thought you could email through people's profiles, but I guess I turned that off. Anyway, you can get ahold of me at FhqwhgadsTim@gmail.com, or I'll IM you if you come online. Anyway, you can go ahead and post the sheet here, and I'll email you the background-type stuff you'll need.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Ringmereth,

Quick question: could my character have access to the druid's spell list, instead of the cleric's? I just feel that the druid's list feels more "elvish", being close to nature and all.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 13, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Ringmereth,
> 
> Quick question: could my character have access to the druid's spell list, instead of the cleric's? I just feel that the druid's list feels more "elvish", being close to nature and all.
> 
> ...




An odd request, methinks, but I don't believe it'll cause any balance issues. So go ahead, but make any changes to your character from this soon.

To everyone else: happy wednesday! Look for a game thread in 'Playing the Game' soon. Komodo, if you can get a character in later today, I'll still take it.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 13, 2005)

Ringmereth, a note from the Playing the Game thread:

it's [ color=red]blahblahblahIsmelllikedogmeat[ /color] but without the spaces.

blahblahblahIsmelllikedogmeat

I will also be using a particular colour for my speech. I hope that isn't a problem. So a post would look like:

Tobe walked into the bar and said, "Man, did that hurt."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

May I recommend red be for OOC.

Try to speak in a brighter color.  I usually speak in (dark)orange.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 13, 2005)

Ringmereth from the Playing the Game Thread said:
			
		

> First off, characters were chosen on the basis of how well they meshed, their bios, and the RPing vibe I got from their players. If your character doesn't appear below, it's nothing personal-your character just didn't have the feel I wanted for this game. That said, the following characters will compose the starting line-up.
> 
> -Tobe Anonced, played by Kerrz
> -Ethyann "Sorrowsong" Silverblade, played by Steve Gorak
> ...




*looks at Ranger Rick awkwardly for a moment and walks off*

Oh, and yes, Red is for OOC. I think we've all determined that by now.

I put it over here, because I didn't want to clutter the "Playing the Game" thread with nonsense that wasn't really about the game.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry about the delay, then.  Here we go.

*Name:* Troll
*Race:* Hobgoblin
*Class:* Scout 2
*Hit Dice:* 2d8, 10 WP, 20 VP
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 30 feet
*AC:* 18 (+4 Dex, +4 mithril shirt)
*Touch:* 14
*Flat-footed:* 18
*BAB/Grapple:* +1/+3
*Attack:* Masterwork Composite Longbow +6 ranged (1d8+2/x3) or masterwork shortsword +4 melee (1d6+2/19-20) or throwing axe +5 ranged (1d6+2)
*Full Attack:* Masterwork Composite Longbow +6 ranged (1d8+2/x3) or masterwork shortsword +4 melee (1d6+2/19-20) or throwing axe +5 ranged (1d6+2)
*Face/Reach:* 5x5/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* skirmish +1d6
*Special Qualities:* battle fortitude +1, darkvision 60 ft, trapfinding, uncanny dodge
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:* Climb +6, Hide +9, Jump +5, Knowledge (geography) +3, Knowledge (nature) +3, Listen +7, Move Silently +10, Search +6, Sense Motive +3, Spot +6, Survival +7, Swim +3, Tumble +9
*Feats:* Point Blank Shot
*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc

*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral (though not the insane type; this is subject to change depending on my part in the story)
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 23 years
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 192 lbs.

*Equipment:*
Mithril Shirt {1,100 gp}
Masterwork Composite Longbow (+2 Str) {600 gp}
Masterwork Shortsword {310 gp}
Axe, Throwing x4 {32 gp}
Rope, Silk (100 ft) {20 gp}
Potion of _cure light wounds_ x4 {200 gp}
Grappling Hook {2 gp}
Backpack {2 gp}
Bedroll {1 sp}
Whetstone {1 cp}
Climber's Kit {20 gp}
Piton x8 {8 sp}
Acid, vial x4 {40 gp}
Suregrip {20 gp}
Potion of _magic weapon_ x2 {100 gp}
19 cp
29 sp
250 gp

Description: Troll is a large hobgoblin male, muscular but not overly buff.  His dark orange skin  is rough and marked by many tiny scars, testament to his extensive stay in the wilds.  Troll's face is broad and flat, and two small tusks jut upwards from his lower jaw.  He has a wide, large-nostriled nose with a slightly reddish tint (this makes him sexier, according to the _Slayer's Guide_) and bright yellow eyes. A thick mane of dark gray hair covers the top of his head and falls to about the center of his thick neck.  It is swept back from his forehead and bound into three locks by strips of brown cord; the edgemost locks are considerably smaller than the central mass*.  However, he tends to wear a well-worn, wide-brimmed hat that protects his face and neck during extended exposure to the sun's rays.

*Think this:
.//|||||\\
||||||||||
[ ]!!!!!!![ ]
.\/\___/\/
(back view)


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the coloration help. While I'm unused to speaking in color, I'll go for anything that's not a hideous, difficult-to-read combination. Orange is good.

Komodo, I would nag at you for not producing a bio, but really, anything you'd write would probably get screwed up by story stuff, so I'll let that slide and get ahold of you via IM or email so we can figure it out. Anyway, you're in, but you won't be starting right off the bat (no worries, though, it won't be long before Troll joins). 

Oh, and you have 14 WP, not 10. Alignment can be what you want, but keep in mind we've got a paladin (albeit one without _detect evil_). Shades of neutral are just fine, and even the norm for some monsterous groups.

Edit: The game has started! Go post!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 14, 2005)

Ringmereth - I have a project due friday morning, and a table game to run Saturday - go ahead and slide me to alternate status.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 14, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Ringmereth - I have a project due friday morning, and a table game to run Saturday - go ahead and slide me to alternate status.




Would I be able to be elevated?  How about if I change my back story from low class thief to spy?


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 14, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Would I be able to be elevated?  How about if I change my back story from low class thief to spy?




You'd be elevated from alt to... another alt. Both you and Evilhalfling were put down as alts; replacing him doesn't move you anywhere. Sorry.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 17, 2005)

Still waiting to be contacted, Ring.   

I'm usually on AIM as Mr K0m0d0, so, for a quick response, try to reach me via that medium.  Otherwise, you can e-mail me at biggecko202 at hotmail dot com.  I say this only in case some technical difficulty is preventing you from finding me.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 28, 2005)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Still waiting to be contacted, Ring.
> 
> I'm usually on AIM as Mr K0m0d0, so, for a quick response, try to reach me via that medium.  Otherwise, you can e-mail me at biggecko202 at hotmail dot com.  I say this only in case some technical difficulty is preventing you from finding me.




BuMp!

So, is this game still on?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139750

We're live. We went on without you. You'll have to talk to Ringmereth.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 29, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139750
> 
> We're live. We went on without you. You'll have to talk to Ringmereth.




Thanks alot Kerrz! 

I never saw the IC thread and was wondering why the heck nobody was posting.
Will post today.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 30, 2005)

It's alright, as we haven't really gone too far-just read through what's been posted thus far. I'll make a substantial post tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I`m out camping for the week-end, and won`t have net access till monday morning.
Have a great week-end!

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 15, 2005)

Alright Team. I'm out for a week. Sorry to bail. We've been pretty inactive. Hopefully the game survives till I'm back.

Explanation: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=144235


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 3, 2005)

Alright, the game's dying, as we can all see. If you're good to keep playing, please check in here, if not, check in also. School's starting in 5 days, and while I won't have so much time then, I can keep this going if the rest of you can as well. 

Sorry it's been going so slowly as of late.


----------



## Komodo (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm still around.  I'll do my best to post regularly and keep the game alive!


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 7, 2005)

I've finally returned to the land of the living. I can post, atleast a few times a week. Now that school starts tomorrow, I'll be a bit more busy, but with only thirteen hours of class per week... I think I can find PLENTY of time to play.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 12, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Alright, the game's dying, as we can all see. If you're good to keep playing, please check in here, if not, check in also. School's starting in 5 days, and while I won't have so much time then, I can keep this going if the rest of you can as well.
> 
> Sorry it's been going so slowly as of late.




Hey everybody!

I check the character thread daily. I only check the OCC thread if I think something bad is going on.

So, I definitely enjoy the game, and I'm eager to keep going.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 13, 2005)

Great. Sorry that the game's going slowly at the moment, but hopefully all this spoiler'd text and such can end soon and we can get on with the story. Apologies to those who've spent the last month asleep-it won't last too much longer, and I'll try to avoid such things in the future.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 2, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Great. Sorry that the game's going slowly at the moment, but hopefully all this spoiler'd text and such can end soon and we can get on with the story. Apologies to those who've spent the last month asleep-it won't last too much longer, and I'll try to avoid such things in the future.




So is this game officialy dead.
It's be nice to have confirmation, so I can delete my shortcut.
I'm up for keeping it going, but it's not my call.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Ringmereth (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm sorry, but real life's call has been especially strong and urgent as of late. I _could_ keep it going-but if that's what people want, then I'll want more involvement from all players, and in any case, I still simply won't have the time until November 13th.

Roll call! If you're for keeping this going, drop a post here. If you guys are more or less unanimous in continuing, then I won't be the one to kill this game off-but I don't want to invest time into a game that has only halfhearted support.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 6, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but real life's call has been especially strong and urgent as of late. I _could_ keep it going-but if that's what people want, then I'll want more involvement from all players, and in any case, I still simply won't have the time until November 13th.
> 
> Roll call! If you're for keeping this going, drop a post here. If you guys are more or less unanimous in continuing, then I won't be the one to kill this game off-but I don't want to invest time into a game that has only halfhearted support.




Dooh!

It seems I'm the only one left. That's too bad Ringmereth, because I liked the feel of this game. Well, I guess I'll just try to get in on the next game you DM.

Thanks for everything!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Komodo (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm still around, and eager to play.

Perhaps the others should be contacted through some others means.  They might not check this thread.


----------



## Ringmereth (Nov 12, 2005)

*sigh* It is with some regret that I officially kill Devil's Plow. It might rise again in this or another incarnation someday-and if it does I'll be sure to inform the two of you-but this game was slow, compounded by lack of time on my part, and made worse by the lack of overarching story. I'll admit that I had *very* little planned beyond your little journey.

However, I'm thinking I might begin work on an Eberron game in three or so weeks. Unlike this, I've got plenty of prewritten material for a such a game, as well as three or four solid and well-developed campaign plots. 

And Eberron's got Warforged, which are awesome. RIP Agarndas...

Until then, I hope you all enjoyed what little of the game we played together, and may any future endevours we might play in together have better luck.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 12, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> *sigh* It is with some regret that I officially kill Devil's Plow. It might rise again in this or another incarnation someday-and if it does I'll be sure to inform the two of you-but this game was slow, compounded by lack of time on my part, and made worse by the lack of overarching story. I'll admit that I had *very* little planned beyond your little journey.
> 
> However, I'm thinking I might begin work on an Eberron game in three or so weeks. Unlike this, I've got plenty of prewritten material for a such a game, as well as three or four solid and well-developed campaign plots.
> 
> ...




That's too bad, bud definitely keep me a spot on your Emberon game.
I have a concept I've been itching to play: A mithral armored warforge created to be a scout ;-)

Cheers,

SG


----------

